# Dolphin - Informationspanel - Schrift zu winzig

## BlackEye

Moin,

bei meinem Informationspanel vom Dolphin ist die Schrift für die zusätzlichen Optionen einfach zu winzig (siehe Screenshot). Dasselbe Problem habe ich übrigens auch in manch anderen Anwendungen.

Gibt es da irgendwie eine Möglichkeit eine andere Größe für dieses Panel einzustellen, oder weiß jemand welche Schriftgröße das ist? Im Zweifel muss ich wohl eine andere Systemschrift benutzen. Was ich eigentlich ungern möchte. Benutze z.Zt. Thaoma

Grüße,

Martin

----------

## franzf

Du brauchst nicht die Systemschrift ändern!

systemsettings -> Erschinungsbild -> Schriftarten

Ich tippe auf Schriftart für "Klein" oder "Werkzeugleiste"

Spiel damit rum. Vllt. wirds besser  :Smile: 

----------

## BlackEye

Ah... es wird die "Allgemein"-Schrift minus 2 genommen. Das ist natürlich Panne... Meine Schriftgröße ist überall auf 9 und so ziemliche jede Schrift wird unleserlich ab Größe 7.

Ich müsste dafür also auf Größe 10 gehen. Das sieht aber mal echt behämmert aus auf meinem TFT. Geht ja schon Richtung Blindenschrift.. 

Käse  :Sad: 

----------

